# How do you feel preferring a composer's compromise over his/her original intention?



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

Many composers have made compromise on their composition due to external factors, like political oppression or financial reason.

I've been listening to Lyatoshynsky's third symphony. The original version was composed in 1951, but it was disapproved by Soviet authorities. He revised the symphony in 1955 for it's official acceptance. 
Out of respect to the composer, I want to like the original idea. But I'd admit I enjoy the revised version more.

What's your opinion on liking the "wrong version"?

FYI, here're 2 versions of Lyatoshynsky's symphony no.3. Major modification is the finale.

1951 original version





1955 revised version


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

I think, sometimes, being forced to revise a work makes the composer re-think things and end up with a better result. It's not an example from music, but Soviet authorities forced Andrei Tarkovsky to cut _Andrei Rublev_ more than he had originally intended; Tarkovsky himself later stated that he preferred the cut version.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm a Bruckner fan, and I'm finding out I like many of the wrong versions. I guess that means we all have different ears.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Unless we are talking his jazzy side, I prefer the poet laureate Shostakovich over the "personal" Shostakovich. I guess this can be understood as "preference for wrong music".


----------

